# Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???



## MCP (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, ich gebe es offen zu, ich bin ein Kochtopfangler, aber ich entscheide was in meinen Topf kommt. Das heißt angeln als sinnvolles Hobby und trotzdem nicht hirnlos. Aber das nur am Rande... 

Mein Problem ist, daß ich gerne auch ansitze und das natürlich auf Karpfen einen besonderen Reitz und auch Erfolgsaussichten hat, aber ich habe bisher kein Retzept gefunden, mit dem der Karpfen so zubereitet wird, daß er mir auch schmeckt. Den leider oft sehr starken Eigengeschmack des Karpfens mag ich einfach nicht...
Wenn ich also weiß ich mag den Fisch nicht essen, fische ich auch nicht auf Ihn.:a 

Und das ist doch schade. Hat also jemand ein Rezept, das er mir empfehlen kann, bei dem der Karpfen nach der Zubereitung nicht mehr so einen ausgeprägten Eigengeschmack hat ??? ;+ 

Ich würde es doch gerne noch Mal versuchen, mit den Karpfen...#a


----------



## Achim_68 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

ich glaube, dass mit dem Geschmack des Karpfens ist sehr stark vom Alter und der Grösse abhängig. Je länger der Karpfen also Nahrung vom Grund des Gewässers aufgenommen hat, desto mehr schmeckt er nach eben diesem Grund. Er schmeckt dann sehr nach Modder oder Schlamm und nicht nach Karpfen............
Ich persönlich entnehme nur (Satz-)Karpfen bis etwa 10 Pfund - der Rest entgleitet mir meisstens und kann dann weiterschwimmen und für Nachwuchs sorgen  - die Fische in der Gewichtsklasse schmecken, meiner Meinung nach einwandfrei.


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

moin!
ich meine mal vom leipziger oder dresdener karpfenfest gehoert zu haben. da werden die fische erstmal ne zeit lang in wassebecken gehalten, damit sich der schlammgeschmack rausfiltert. das stelle ich mir bei nem karfenansitz n bissl kopliziert vor, mit extra becken usw.....aber soll nur ne idee sein! mir entgleiten auch staendig fische...muss mir mal torwart handschuhe kaufen! petri heil!


----------



## schelli (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Also es kommt immer darauf an aus welchen Gewässer der Karpfen entnommen wir !! Bei viel Schlamm muss der Karpfen meiner Meinung nach 2-3
Tage in sauberen Wasser gehältert werden, da hier meist dieser Modergeschmack auftritt ausserdem würde ich aus solchen Gewässern keine Karpfen über 5 Pfund mitnehmen.... bähhhhhhhhh  :v 

Ich habe in meiner Gegend sehr saubere Kiesweiher, da nehm ich erst Karpfen über 10 Pfund mit !! Je größer .. je besser d.h. ab einer gewissen Größe (ca. 10 Pfund) fressen nämlich diese Karpfen auch kleine Muscheln (Dreikantmuscheln) und dadurch wird das Fleisch auch leicht rosa....
so ein Karpfen in der Pfanne ist ein Traum bzw. wir Filitieren den immer.
Ich habe schon Karpfen gegessen, da hättest du jede Forelle dagegen weggeschmissen !! (Allerdings kann es andersrum genauso sein)


----------



## muddyliz (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Kröte (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Ich friere Karpfen grundsätzlich für mind. 1 Woche ein. Durch den Gang ins Gefrierfach verliert der Kapfen auch den Modergeschmack !


----------



## Magic_Moses (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Gegen den Modergeschmack hilft auf jeden Fall das Hältern des Fisches im heimischen Fischbecken - wenn vorhanden.
Das ganze ist rechtlich allerdings in einigen Bundesländern bedenklich, denn in Hessen z.B. ist das Hältern generell verboten. Nach der Landung muss der Fisch also entweder abgeschlagen oder zurückgesetzt werden. #c 
Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.......
Die Variante mit dem Einfrieren ist mir neu, aber warum soll das eigentlich nicht helfen.
Meine stinkigen Turnschuhe wickel ich auch in eine Plastiktüte und steck sie für einen Tag in die Gefriertruhe. Anschließend ist der "Sportstundengeruch" verflogen.
Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn durch die Kälte die Bakterien, die den Schweiß zersetzen, abgetötet werden und nur die Bakterien sind für den Gestank verantwortlich.
Das dürfte ja mit dem Karpfen etwas anders aussehen, aber wenn Kröte das ausprobiert hat, wird's schon stimmen.


----------



## MCP (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Danke für die rege Teilnahme. 
Das mit dem Hältern ist schon klar, mir ist ja bewußt woher der Geschmack kommt, aber zum Hältern muß man natürlich erst mal die Möglichkeit haben...#c 
Das mit dem einfrieren ist vielleicht mal ein Versuch wert. Bisher habe ich die Fische immer frisch verarbeitet.
Das Rezept mit der Beize klingt auch danach als könnte das den unerwünschten Geschmack entfernen. Ist meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls einen Versuch wert... 
Weiter so, damit mir die Fische nicht mehr alle durch die Finger rutschen müssen...:q


----------



## Sohnemann27 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

ich hab auch lange keine karpfen gegessen wegen dem eigengeschmack,


ich habe alles ausprobiert und bin draufgekommen das man den karpfen supertoll auf den griller werfen kann; 
das heist die haut vom karpfen einschneiden und am grill legen sodas das fett wegtropfen kann und ruhig etwas länger oben lassen,

#2 
ich sag dir das is ein genuss, ich esse jetzt sehr gerne karpfen.


----------



## Hummer (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Vielleicht ist das Rezept des Monats aus dem Magazin für Karpfen geeignet.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Ich habe mal gehört, man müsste das Bauchfell entfernen, und zwar ziemlich schnell nach dem Fang, da sich hier dieser Modergeschmack in das Fleisch verbreitet. Aber ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, bin nicht so der Karpfenfreund...aber Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## totentanz (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Im Betrieb mach ich das so das ich sämtliche Fettablagerungen im Fisch (das meiste am Bauch) entferne. Da hat man nicht mehr soviel von dem Modder-Geschmack dran. Als hautloses Filet natürlich. Vorher "Wässern" ist noch besser. Und nicht die mega-uralt-Karpen nehmen. Da ist sowieso nix zu machen. Man kann die Viecher auch marinieren (einlegen). Das entzieht nochmal einiges an Modder. Das kann aber von Fisch zu Fisch varieren. Ich habe schon mal ne Ganze Lieferung in die Tonne gehauen, die konnte man einfach nicht verkaufen. Da war alles zuspät. 

Zur Zubereitung. Backen oder Grillen ist immer besser als kochen oder dünsten. Da hat man die besten Chancen.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Hummer (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Ein Nachbar schwört darauf, den Karpfen sofort nach dem Fang zu filetieren und die Haut zu entfernen. Anschließend paniert er das Filet und brät es. Soll super schmecken - ich werde mich mal einladen lassen. :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Am einfachsten ist es, Karpfen nur aus Fliessgewäsern zu essen oder grossen Seen mit (Unter)Strömungen.
Das ist gegenüber der Karpfen aus kleineren Seen oder Teichen wie zwei vollkommen verschiedene Fischarten. 
Die Fliesswasserkarpfen haben ein wesentlich festeres und auch etwas fettärmeres Fleisch.
Da Fett Geschmacksträger ist, ist der schon genannte Tipp mit entfernen des Fettes/Bauchlappen sicher nicht verkehrt.
Zudem schmecken die Karpfen in der Zeit, wo man sie nicht so gut fängt (kalte Jahreszeit) am besten.
Ein guter Tipp ost sicher auch das Räuchern von Karpfen.
Filetstücke (auch von grösseren Fischen) kann man heiss räuchern wie Forellen/Aale.
Ganze Filetseiten von grossen Karpfen lassen sich auch hervorragend kalt räuchern zu "Karpfenschinken").
Dazu die Filets vorher mit einer Mischung aus 1/3 Zucker und 2/3 Salz mit viel frischen Dill, Senfkörnern und ein paar zerstossenen Pfeffer- und Wacholderbeeren je nach Grösse 12 bis 24 Stunden beizen und danach kalt räuchern.
Man kann aber den so gebeizten Karpfen auch ohne Räuchern direkt essen.

Schneidet man den gebeizten/geräucherten Karpfen gleich in Scheiben und frostet die lagenweise einzeln zwischen Haushaltsfolie gelegt ein, kannm an sie nach dem durchfrieren in eine normale Gefriertüte geben und bei Bedarf einzeln entnehmen. Die sind innerhgalb von 5 Minuten aufgetaut und verzehrfertig.
Geht natürlich auch mit gebeiztem Lachs und/oder allen anderen gebeizten/kaltgeräucherten Fischen.

Oder Hummers Tipp mit stark gewürzten Sossen (wie das beschriebene Fischcurry im aktuellen MAgazin) beachten und verwenden.


----------



## Zanderkisser (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Also ich mag Karpfen sehr gern.Ich nehm ihn halt nur aus Kiesgruben mit und dann nur bis ca. 6-7 Pfund.Ein Karpfen im schlammigen Weiher flutscht mir leider immer so durch die Finger,so daß er gleich wieder schwimmt...:a 

Also spar ich mir schon mal das Hältern,da der Fisch schon im sauberen Wasser gelebt hat.So hat ich noch nie Probleme mit dem moddrigen Geschmack.
Aber das mit dem Filet grillen muß ich auch mal testen...
Hört sich lecker an...


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

es sind ja schon alle tips gekommen....nur eines noch:
 es ist ein gerücht das ein karpfen nach 3 tagen im frischwasser seinen modergeruch verliert...eher nach einem monat!!!
lg rob


----------



## Path (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

ich ah bschon von vielen gehört dass der modergeschmack weggeht wenn mann die fische für 2-5 wochen eingefriert


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem schmecken die Karpfen in der Zeit, wo man sie nicht so gut fängt (kalte Jahreszeit) am besten.


#6
Nicht umsonst wurde früher der Karpfen vorwiegend in den Monaten mit "r" gegessen (September; Oktober.....


Der Grund für den modrigen Geschmack ist hier ziehmlich gut dargestellt, obwohl diese aufgenommenen Organismen nicht, wie auf der Seite dargestellt, zwingend auf dem Schlamm leben, sondern auch im Freiwasser aufgenommen werden:


muddyliz schrieb:


> Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen
> Gruß muddyliz





schelli schrieb:


> ... ab einer gewissen Größe (ca. 10 Pfund) fressen nämlich diese Karpfen auch kleine Muscheln (Dreikantmuscheln) und dadurch wird das Fleisch auch leicht rosa....


 Ich kann dir versichern, das die rötliche Farbe des Fleisches von älteren Karpfen keineswegs von Muschel kommt....



Path schrieb:


> ich ah bschon von vielen gehört dass der modergeschmack weggeht wenn mann die fische für 2-5 wochen eingefriert



Mag vielleicht sein, das der Modergeschmack durch das einfrieren verloren geht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen aber es könnte auch sein, das er einfach nur von dem ekligen Geschmack durch das einfrieren überdeckt wird - frischer Fisch schmeckt nunmal einfach besser und ich bin froh, das ich keinen eingefrorenen mehr essen muss....


Insgesamt kann man nur sagen, das die Karpfen nunmal unter gewissen Bedingungen solch einen unangenehmen Geschmack haben können ( da fällt mir gerade so ein, das es sicher schon einer ganzen Menge Karpfen das Leben gerettet hat, weil sie dann doch lieber zurückgesetzt wurden, da die Erinnerung an den letzten Fisch noch sehr im Gedächtnis verankert war) und dieser aber durch eine ausreichende Ausnüchterung vollständig verschwindet. (zu den physiologischen Folgen der Ausnüchterung hatte ich  schon mal etwas in der "IG Fischzucht" geschrieben, falls jetzt wieder einige aufschreien von wegen man darf den Karpfen nicht hungern lassen und so...)

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*



> es ist ein gerücht das ein Karpfen nach 3 tagen im frischwasser seinen modergeruch verliert...


Das gute an Gerüchten ist das manche von ihnen auch der Warheit entsprechen. Die Karpfen die ich bis her gehältert habe haben es immer geschaft das 3Tage-Gerücht in die Realität umzusetzen.
Aber mitlerweile entnehm ich aus Gewässern wo die Fische nach Moder schmecken keine Karpfen mehr.

Das gerade die größeren Fische nach Moder bzw. generell nicht mehr schmecken ist ein Märchen das sich sonderbarer und glücklicherweise immer noch hält. Allerdings hanen Nachfragen ergeben das einiger  Vertreter dieses Glaubens noch nie einen Fisch von über 10kg gefangen o. gegessen haben.
Bei mir in der Fam. wird viel Fisch gegessen. Karpfen steht ganz oben auf der "Wunschliste". Wenns klappt (leider nicht immer) gibts auch mal für ne Fam.feier Räucherkapfen satt. Das sind dann so 15-20 Personen. Auch bei denen steht eines fest , je größer der Fisch desto besser. Und bevor nu das jammern beginnt.., die Fische kommen aus einem Gewässer das diese Entnahmemenge mehr als nur locker verträgt.


----------



## HC Wuide (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*



Sohnemann27 schrieb:


> ich hab auch lange keine karpfen gegessen wegen dem eigengeschmack,
> 
> 
> ich habe alles ausprobiert und bin draufgekommen das man den karpfen supertoll auf den griller werfen kann;
> ...


 

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Schon mal Karpfenchips probiert? Auch nicht schlecht. #g


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

ich hab mal n video gefunden, das für das 3 tage ausnüchtern spricht ( wobei hier sinds 7 ) und ich denke ein fischzüchter solltes am allebsten wissen YouTube - Bruno der Karpfen


----------



## cafabu (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

Moin, moin,
für mich kommt Karpfen nur gebraten, gegrillt oder geräuchert in Frage. Beim Dünsten oder Kochen finde ich das Fleisch zu wabbelig und auch modderich.
Generell wird bei mir der Karpfen filetiert. Nur beim Räuchern wird er gehälftelt, Haut drannlassen (sonst hält er in der Tonne nicht) entgrätet.
Für alle Zubereitungen kommt die Hälfte, oder das Filet erst mal eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Dadurch wird das Fleisch viel fester.
Fürs Filet ein Vorschlag: Dünnes (Karpfen nicht so groß) Rückenfilet einseitig würzen (Zitonensaft, Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika, dann eine geräucherte dünne Schweinebauchscheibe drauflegen und einrollen. Von außen in süßem Paprika einwälzen und noch einen geräucherten Bauch von außen rumwickeln. Mit einem Rouladenspieß oder Faden sichern. In der Pfanne scharft (rundherum) anbraten, dann Deckel drauf und mit geringer Hitze 10 min. ziehen lassen.
Guten Appetit
Carsten


----------



## Schleie60 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Karpfen zubereitung so daß er nicht mehr so stark nach Karpfen schmeckt ???*

HI  Weiß nicht wie lange du schon auf was wartest. Muß erst rauskriegen wie das hier läuft. :vik :
Lege doch das was du vom Fisch essen willst über Nacht in WASSER MIT ZITRONENSCHALE EIN |wavey:


----------

